# Einstieg in die Elektroplanung



## Francesko95 (2 Dezember 2019)

Hallo alle zusamen,

Mich interessiert die Elektroplanung mit eplan (automatisierte Anlagen mit sps). Kann mir jemand ein gutes buch über dieses Thema empfehlen, dass sich nicht an das nutzen von eplan basiert sonder an Sachen wie das auswehen von Schutz (z.B. für diesen Kreis brauch ich ein schmelzt Schutz von 6A). Ich habe ein Master in Elektrotechnik, aber bin frisch von der uni, deshalb fehlt mir zu Zeit ein bisschen Selbstvertrauen in solche Sachen. 

Danke


----------



## roboticBeet (2 Dezember 2019)

Ich könnte dir diese beiden Bücher empfehlen, wobei letzteres etwas praxisnäher ist. 


Zickert, G. (2013): Elektrokonstruktion: Gestaltung, Schaltpläne und Engineering mit EPLAN
Kuhls, S. (2018 ): Elektrokonstruktion: Elektrotechnik und Automation


Besonders wichtig ist es in meinen Augen jedoch, dass du einen erfahrenen Ansprechpartner hast, von dem du Tipps bekommen kannst und der sich deine Konstruktion in Form einer "Peer-Review" anschaut. Wenn du bald in der Elektrokonstruktion einsteigst, wirst du merken, dass es sehr viele Normen zu berücksichtigen gilt. In diesem Zusammenhang gibt es auch viele VDE 0100 Bücher.
Für die Bedienung von EPLAN gibt es von Bernd Gischel sehr gute Bücher.


----------



## Francesko95 (2 Dezember 2019)

Vielen Dank roboticBeet


----------



## winnman (2 Dezember 2019)

Sehr hilfreich wäre auch Pläne von diversen Anlagen mal zu Studieren wie da was gelöst wurde (Achtung, teilweise kann da aber auch viel Blödsinn gezeichnet sein weil: Das haben wir schon immer so gemacht, Historisch bedingt, einfach überhohlt, durch Kopieren aus anderen Projekten falsch, . . .)


----------

